# My boba 3g hurts!



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

We just got a boba 3G carrier and I was so excited. Now I can't get it adjusted so it doesn't hurt me and I am thinking we might return it. 

Stats:

DS is 7 weeks, 13#, 22". He doesn't seem to fit deeply enough into the carrier in "newborn" hold with the bottom snapped up. I tried him legs out and it seemed a little awkward, I thought maybe I could do legs in but with the bottom unsnapped. But that doesn't matter because the carrier is still hurting me.

I am plus size, about a size 24, and 5"8. I have a really long torso. Large boobs, I would bet over an F cup, haven't been fitted since I started nursing.

My issue is that in front carry, the straps dig in under my arms. I have the chest strap adjusted to the lowest setting. I always have to have the straps on my bras at the longest length. It helps somewhat if I buckle the whole thing higher on my waist, but I think that I won't be able do that when DS is bigger so I might have a very limited life for this carrier...

Does anyone with a Boba have some tips, or does anyone know of another SSC that might have a different weight distribution? (Something that would take the pressure off the side straps?) It looks like the Beco carriers and the Ergo have the same construction with the side strap and the chest strap. I've heard such good things about Bobas for plus size wearers and I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong.

We have ring slings and a Boba wrap, if there's no way to adjust this to fit any other recommendations--wraps, mei tais? I was hoping this would be our primary carrier for a few years...


----------



## HappyHappyMommy (Mar 9, 2009)

Congratulations on your new baby! I'm bumping up your post.







Anyone have advice to share?


----------



## Jodie (Jul 18, 2002)

Hard to give advice when not in person. I have a Boba 3g and it is so comfortable to me.

I have to loosen the shoulder straps up before putting him in and then tighten till comfy, I don't mess with the side straps they are at their loosest.

Also you can try to wear him with his feet out and around your waist in the infant setting, like in this video. It helps them really snug down in.






This is what I did for mine after he was 10lbs and he fit much better, now at 14 lbs I just use the normal front carry position.

It may be that in a few weeks the carrier will fit better. I would personally put everything at its loosest setting and then tighten what needs tightening.


----------



## khensberry (Apr 1, 2012)

My husband has the same problem. His skin under his arms actually started chafing from the straps digging in so much. My hubby isn't plus sized but he is barrel-chested (really big around this chest) so I wonder if that doesn't have something to do with it, cause I have no issues. Baby is 9 months and he's been having this problem since she was much smaller. We ended up finding a used Ergo at a yard sale and bought that for him. It's an old Ergo, 6 years old I think, and even though the construction is similar, it isn't exactly the same and he does not have this issue with the Ergo.


----------



## greenthumb3 (Mar 12, 2007)

I know this was posted awhile ago, but I want to share my experience, too. I am a size 16 and 5' 9" with a large bust size. I have the Boba 2G, which the shoulder padded straps are actually a few inches shorter than the 3G (I wrote to the company). The front carry is the same problem for me, underarm rub and no matter what adjustments I make, it's not comfortable. Back carry is tolerable. My baby is slim for 5 months, too, so it's too bad this carrier seems geared for slender people. (I used to be slender, but that ship has sailed!) They just need to add more length to that strap and an adjuster so the carrier could adjust for any size wearer!

I like my Ergo for front carries at this age. It's very comfortable, with plenty of room to spare.

I hear really good things about the Kinderpack as it has a special model with "plus" straps that are adjustable, and women of all sizes who comment about that aspect seem to like it, from what I have read. Good luck finding something that works better for you!


----------

